# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  про даты экадашей

## Tanyka

Здравствуйте, уважаемый Патита Павана Прабху!
Следя за лунным календарем, заметила, что, пост (экадаши) по вайшнавскому календарю не совпадает с 11(26)-м днем Луны. Например, по информации с сайтов ведических астрологов, сегодня, 22 апреля, -это двадаши (с 22.04 07:13 до 23.04 06:19) Но, по вайшнавскому календарю, именно сегодня экадаши. Подскажите, пожалуйста, с чем связано это расхождение?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Я не могу проверить правильность тех или иных расчетов, так как не имею на это времени, но если календарь составлен по системе одобренной Джи Би Си, то ее следует принять как правильную, так как в астрономических расчетах много правил и надо принять какую-то одну систему, которая одобрена авторитетами. Мы следуем по стопам авторитетов, и если они считают этот тип расчетов верным, то нам следует этот расчет принять и получить от него духовное благо.

----------


## Tanyka

Спасибо, Патита Павана дас. Я имела в виду календарь на сайте http://ekadash.ru/

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Если расчеты на этом сайте производятся не по рекомендациям Джи Би Си, а видимо так оно и есть, то я не могу дать гарантии в их соответствии нашим правилам. Следуйте тем датам, которые приняты в храмах ИСККОН.

----------

